

Condé Nast's shocking business model for imgur [pic] - barnaby
http://i.imgur.com/11DLu.png
Can anybody confirm this? Even if it's not true, it's a brilliant idea for a business model to increase ad revenues of a service.<p>Also, Has anybody found the 10x figure for people clicking on pictures to be true?
======
fleitz
Here's how you know if it's true. Did it get ban hammered?

The photo is on imgur so it should be dead soon on imgur as well if this is
true.

<http://rapidshare.com/files/397708304/11DLu.png.html> Just in case :)

------
barnaby
hey, OP here:

Can anybody confirm this? Even if it's not true, it's a brilliant idea for a
business model to increase ad revenues of a service.

Also, Has anybody found the 10x figure for people clicking on pictures to be
true?

~~~
zaidf
Pics provide instant gratification. They are also usually low on intellectual
info. And thus pic-only submissions are mostly flagged/removed on HN from my
experience.

